# Where to get decent agility stuff for backyard use.



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

I have no intention of getting into competitions. But I want stuff that is better than the $49.99 beginner's agility kits I see at pet shops. I have a budget of about $150.... does that mean I should build my own? ( I don't care about whether it is what competitions do... I just want it for my dogs to have fun and exercise )..... 

Maybe there are free instructions online on how to build your own? 

Whatever help you offer is appreciated.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

1 inch PVC piping is your friend. Get a few 10' sticks of that and some connectors. You can make lots of jumps and some weave poles out of that.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

IF you are crafty you can makemyour own for cheap, we did, very very easy. You can get ideas on eBay for designs and there are websites that sell specific parts, such as the half cut bar holders for jumps.

Here is my old post about equipment
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/73281-finally-built-agility-equipment.html

We used drain tube to make a tire jump, we also made a teeter & plank walk.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.instantagility.com/


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, all. 

I found a site called instructables, and tehre was an awesome video.... using 1" PVC!


----------

